# Fritzbox 7530: Zwangstrennung um 3:24 und 19:34



## TornadoX (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe jetzt seit gestern eine Fritzbox 7530, weil ich mit dem o2 Router oft Probleme habe. Heute habe ich in die Logs vom Router geguckt und folgendes gesehen, was nicht ok für mich aussieht:


```
08.10.19 19:34:42 Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen.
08.10.19 03:24:43 Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen.
```

Wieso denkt der Router, dass er nach ca. 16 Stunden eine Zwangstrennung durchführen muss? Ich hoffe echt, dass das nicht jeden Tag passiert, dann muss ich ihn leider zurückschicken. Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile den Zeitpunkt für die Zwangstrennung auf 4:00-5:00 gesetzt, standardmäßig 3:00-4:00.

Kennt jemand das Problem oder die Ursache? Wie gesagt gestern frisch komplett neu eingerichtet. Neueste Firmware ist installiert.


----------



## pedi (8. Oktober 2019)

kabel oder DSL?


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> kabel oder DSL?



Was spielt  denn  das für  eine Rolle ob  Kabel oder  Festnetz : Zwangstrennung   ist  Zwangstrennung .





TornadoX schrieb:


> Wieso denkt der Router, dass er nach ca. 16 Stunden eine Zwangstrennung durchführen muss? Ich hoffe echt, dass das nicht jeden Tag passiert, dann muss ich ihn leider zurückschicken. Ich habe jetzt mittlerweile den Zeitpunkt für die Zwangstrennung auf 4:00-5:00 gesetzt, standardmäßig 3:00-4:00.



Anders Szenario der  Provider trennt  weil es  kein Router  vom ihm ist  ...
oder  ....

geh mal in die  Einstellungen  und schau  mal nach was da steht , heißt  man kann eine  Zwangstrennung  aktiveren normalerweise   ist  das  ausgeschaltet .
Normalerweise  ist  das  mit  der Zwangstrennung eine  Gute Sache wenn man einstellt  bei nicht  aktivierer     Nutzung  verbraucht  der  Router  weniger Strom .

Neueste Firmware verschlimmbessert    normalerweise bei AVM   nichts,  manchmal ist es ratsam danach ein Komplett  Reset zu   machen.


----------



## pedi (9. Oktober 2019)

im gegensatz zu DSL gibts bei kabel keine zwangstrennung.


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

pedi schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu DSL gibts bei kabel keine zwangstrennung.



Die  Fritzbox 7530 ist ein  reiner  VDSL/DSL Router für Festnetz Anschluss .


----------



## pedi (9. Oktober 2019)

ich weiß.
als kabelspezialist bist du ja sehr bekannt.
und eben-bei DSL gibts eine zwangstrennung, bei kabel eben nicht.


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

Und da gibt es  das Menü   mit Zwangs Trennung  was defaultmäßig  ausgeschaltet ist , vll ist  das  bei ihm  angeschaltet oder  wie  schon gesagt  der  Provider  macht  generell eine  Zwangs  Trennung  vll. nur  bei fremd  Routern .


----------



## pedi (9. Oktober 2019)

man kann eine zeit zeit einstellen, wann diese trennung erfolgen soll, abstellen kan man diese nicht.


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

Du  kannst  auch  die  Zwangstrennung  wenn  die  durch  den Provider    kommt  um  paar Stunden  verschieben das  muss man halt  ausprobieren ob das  geht .


----------



## pedi (9. Oktober 2019)

wie ich eben geschrieben habe.
die kommt durch den provider.


----------



## TornadoX (9. Oktober 2019)

Ja, das ist VDSL, nicht Kabel. Wie gesagt war die Zwangstrennung im Router auf die Zeit zwischen 3:00 und 4:00 eingestellt. Also in dem Menü auf dem Screenshot von @colormix war der Haken gesetzt und der genannte Zeitraum eingestellt. Da hat er ja auch eine Zwangstrennung durchgeführt. Die Frage ist nur, warum er um 19:34 nochmal eine Zwangstrennung durchgeführt hat. Sagt die Logausgabe nicht aus, dass das vom Router und nicht vom Provider ausgegangen ist? Ich habe den Haken gesetzt, weil ich ja gerade nicht möchte, dass die Zwangstrennung durch o2 irgendwann am Tag durchgeführt wird, nur weil ich vielleicht tagsüber mal den Router neugestartet habe o.ä.



> Neueste Firmware verschlimmbessert    normalerweise bei AVM   nichts,   manchmal ist es ratsam danach ein Komplett  Reset zu   machen.


Eigentlich war das Firmware-Update eine der ersten Sachen die ich gemacht habe. Würde echt nicht für AVM sprechen, wenn schon am 1. Tag die Software versagt.

Heute hat er bisher nur zur korrekten Zeit die Trennung durchgeführt. Ich werde mal beobachten wie das weitergeht. Auf jeden Fall kein guter Ersteindruck vom neuen Router, wenn der ohne Grund am Tag die Verbindung trennt und dadurch das Internet und die Telefone kappt.



> 09.10.19 04:46:11 Die Internetverbindung wird kurz unterbrochen, um der Zwangstrennung durch den Anbieter zuvorzukommen.


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

schalte doch die  Zwangstrennung  ganz  aus wenn  dich  das  stört,  vll macht hier  der Router  auch noch   eine  zusätzlich  Zwangstrennung ?  wenn das an ist.
Schalte das  mal aus obere Feld  aktivieren .


----------



## TornadoX (9. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn ich die Zwangstrennung im Router deaktiviere, dann trennt mich doch o2 nach genau 24 Stunden, was mitten am Tag während eines Telefonats oder z.B. eines Online-Spiels passieren kann, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Oktober 2019)

> Also wenn ich die Zwangstrennung im Router deaktiviere, dann trennt mich  doch o2 nach genau 24 Stunden, was mitten am Tag während eines  Telefonats oder z.B. eines Online-Spiels passieren kann, oder verstehe  ich da was falsch?



Normalerweise wird es immer Nachts 3-5 gemacht.


----------



## Venom89 (9. Oktober 2019)

Nein, das siehst du natürlich richtig.
Stelle eine Zeit ein, wo es definitiv nicht stört und gut.


----------



## rhalin (9. Oktober 2019)

Kommt auf den Provider an, die Telekom z.B. macht keine Zwangstrennung mehr, auch nicht bei Fremd-Routern.


----------



## TornadoX (9. Oktober 2019)

o2 macht aber Zwangstrennung, oder?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Nein, das siehst du natürlich richtig.
> Stelle eine Zeit ein, wo es definitiv nicht stört und gut.


Naja, habe ich ja, aber die Fritzbox war ja der Meinung, dass sie trotzdem um 19:34 die Verbindung trennen sollte um einer Zwangstrennung zuvorzukommen...


----------



## colormix (9. Oktober 2019)

TornadoX schrieb:


> o2 macht aber Zwangstrennung, oder?
> 
> .



Würde  da anrufen wen das  nach dem   deaktivieren   immer  noch kommt  zu umgestiegen Zeiten, sollen  die  die Zwangstrennung  auf  eine  andere Zeit setzten z.b.  Vormittags oder  ganz abschalten .

Ich habe hier  im Mobil Netz o2  auch diese  Zwangstrennung 
die   kommt  aber   nur  wenn     *keine*  Daten  Übertragung stattfindet    nie  während  eines Downloads .
Ich  bin  mir  nicht  sicher   ich glaube  diese  Datentrennung  kommt  nur  wenn ein Leerlauf  ist  oder  man nicht  telefoniert  .


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Oktober 2019)

Du kannst  *und* willst es nicht verstehen.

Eine Zwangstrennung ist bei DSL (fast) normal und die kommt ~24h nachdem eine Verbindung aufgebaut wurde. Da kannst du beim Provider anrufen wie du willst, diese wird nicht deaktiviert werden.

Da die meisten Leute in der Nacht zwischen 3 und 5 nicht zwingend online sein müssen, erfolgt von der FB die Trennung um diese Zeit.


----------



## danomat (10. Oktober 2019)

Bei einem telekom ip anschluss kommt die zwangstrennung mittlerweile nur noch alle 180 tage

und ansonsten hat man einfach zur gewünschten uhrzeit den router mal ausgesteckt. Somit hatte man ab da immer alle 24h die trennung.


----------



## colormix (10. Oktober 2019)

Router  aus  und  wieder  an  schalten .
Ist das mit der  Zwangs Trennung  heute überhaupt  noch zulässig  wenn  Telefon  darüber läuft  man einen  Notruf absetzten will und  grade eine  Zwangstrennung  ist  man nicht 112 anrufen kann .


----------



## IICARUS (10. Oktober 2019)

Habe über Vodafone VDSL und bei uns gibt es keine Zwangstrennung.
Meine 7590 Fritzbox trennt hier auch nichts und voreingestellt ist hier auch nichts gewesen.

Es kann aber durchaus sein das O2 immer noch Zwangs trennt.


----------



## colormix (11. Oktober 2019)

gibt nur  2 Möglichkeiten  in der   Firtzbox mit verschieben auf  eine andere  Zeit versuchen oder  das ganz ausschalten   die   Zwangstrennung kommt aber  trotzdem   1 x am Tag , offenbar lässt  sich  das auch  nicht  einzeln pro Kunde  bei  O2 ändern ?


----------



## INU.ID (11. Oktober 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ist das mit der  Zwangs Trennung  heute überhaupt  noch zulässig  wenn  Telefon  darüber läuft  man einen  Notruf absetzten will und  grade eine  Zwangstrennung  ist  man nicht 112 anrufen kann .



Die automatisierte Zwangstrennung meiner FritzBox (am DSL100-Anschluß) alle 24h dauert vielleicht 3 oder 5 Sekunden.


----------

